# Secondary Fertility.. Loosing hope.. Positivity needed please!



## babyhope84 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi All,
I have Secondary Infertility along with PCOS, Endo and a Bicornute Womb. I suffer from very heavy periods and general pain and yukiness most of the time. 
My Son was conceived by C section 9 years ago and I haven’t got pregnant since.
I am in a situation with Fertility specialists and going through a pretty hard time at the moment and am finding it difficult to feel positive. 
Basically Me and my husband have decided to try IUI as a first step.. I done some research and found a consultant called Mr Golland in the Portsmouth area where I live. I knew a few people who have been successful through him and had really positive thoughts and excitement ready to meet him. Armed with our questions and current drugs etc (I already have some Clomid which runs out in 2015) Me and my hubby went to our first appointment with Mr Golland (On Monday 17th) Only to see his registrar and not him! We were quite set back as I explained so much over the phone and they assured me we were going to see Mr Golland himself.. 
After a few words and an hour later.. The lady informed us that Mr Golland was in fact retiring in about 2 weeks and they have no cover for him yet!!! May be Months.. Even so, Who would it be?? We were sooo excited and positive and now our dreams feel shattered. Back to the drawing board and we have no reassurance or hope that even IUI would work as we didn’t speak to anyone that knew!

Looks like I need to have yet more operations and tests but could take at least 6 months on NHS (Even though we are paying??!) Safe to say I came out in tears and haven’t spoken about it since to anyone.. Not even to my husband.

I Basically would love to hear some positivity and to anyone who is in my situation. I feel there is no way forward and might as well give up. I am 30 this year and feels like I am getting nowhere and age will soon not be on my side along with the possible risks etc..
Has anyone been in a similar situation or have any recommendations for Fertility specialists ideally in the Hampshire area of UK or a little further afield if they are amazing.


Thank you so much.
Rachael x


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Rachael,  I'm so sorry that you are feeling low.  If you're going private, I would personally look into treatment at a dedicated private healthcare provider.  You will not have the delays that you have experienced.  Going private has meant things have moved faster than I expected.  I self-referred; in other words, I called the clinic myself to organise a consultation where I could ask all the questions I wanted and get advice on an appropriate course of action.

I can only recommend London clinics but have you checked out the HFEA website, this will provide you with success rates of clinics close to you?

My circumstances aren't the same as yours.  We had unexplained secondary infertility but as you can see from my signature, despite my age and a lack of a reason as to why we weren't getting pregnant following DS, we had DD and are currently cycling to give our two last frosties a try.

Good luck.


----------



## AnnaBre (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Rachael
I dont live in the UK, but here we have government hospitals(no fertility treatments at all) and private hospitals. Since I have started my journey in november 2013, we have had excellent treatment every cycle. There is no way my doc will let 1 cycle be wasted.  What Im trying to say is that Bubblicious is right about private clinics.

The other thing that is really counting in your favour is your age! 30 is still very young, most of my friends are 30 this year and they are starting to TTC now. Im 35, and the doc said I dont have to stress about age...

Hope you feel better soon xxx

Anna


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Rachel

I am sorry you're feeling so low, I know what it feels like to make a decision and put all your trust in one route only to be thrown a 'curve ball' but think of it in a positive way maybe it's fate telling you that it wasn't the right way to go xx

Contact Wessex in Southampron they are a fantastic all female team and will tell you honestly the best way to go. Have a look at their website, their stats are really good. We conceived our twins there on our first attempt with them when I was 40 x

Good luck xxx


----------



## babyhope84 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you very much, I have sent them an email inquiry  xx


----------

